# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Staff's Choice Roleplay of the Week - 11/06/2017

## .Karma.

_Banner made by Craze_

Welcome to Ashira, a world on the brink of destruction...not that any of the residents know it yet. 

The world has recently been beset by an unknown force. Naming itself 'Ruin', this self-proclaimed deity has begun the slow and methodical destruction of its surroundings, promising to bring the world to its knees. He and other fanatics seek only to sow discord and cause chaos, even at the cost of their lives, to prepare for their master's coming.

The vast majority do not realize yet what kind of danger they are actually in. One person, however, does seem to understand just how endangered the world currently is. A female scholar currently residing in one of the world's largest cities has put out a call to arms, intending confirm the threat that Ruin poses, and then find a means of defeating it. She has now requested the help of others that are willing to help her in her cause.

Will you come to her aid?

----------

